# Detox while transition to Primal Freeze Dried



## Jqueen (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi I am new in this forum. 

My chh is 4 months old now. I am transiting him from kibbles to Primal Freeze Dried. 

I started him on Primal freeze dried Chicken as his kibbles was chicken. However I realized that he does scatch a bit while on Primal freeze dried chicken. 

I read somewhere that there is a detoxing period. Is this true? He is finishing his 5.5oz pack Primal freeze dried chicken and I intend to give him Primal Freeze dried Lamb now. He is on Primal freeze dried Chicken only for 2weeks. Is this too soon to tell if Chicken cause him to be itchy? 

It's not very bad itchy but he does scratch abit more than usual. 

I also drizzle organic coconut oil and giving him plain Yogurt. His treats is also freeze dried sweet potatoes or pieces of fruits. 

Pls share your experience with Primal freeze dried. Tks.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ellie is 11 months now. when she was younger, I had her on Fromm puppy kibble . then eventually , I crumbled the Primal ontop of her puppy kibble as a topper. just recently, she has not been eating her puppy kibble anymore . she leaves it and eats up all the Primal. 
I never heard of a detox period. if your puppy is only scratching a tiny bit, I wouldn't worry about that. maybe by detox period, you mean when you are doing an elimination diet to see if they are allergic to a certain protein ? I think it has to be more than 2 weeks. more like 4 weeks I think. 
I would finish up the bag of primal chicken, and then start on the primal lamb like you intended and not be too concerned if she's only scratching a tiny bit . 
what did the Vet say at her last check up ? you could bring this up to him. she doesn't have fleas , right ? or earmites ?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

No, there is no 'detoxing" for dogs unless they got into real poison and then it would be done by a vet with the dog as an inpatient. This would be a life or death situation, especially for chis. Many dogs need a transition when switching foods. Sounds like you're already pretty well through that since he's gone from all Fromm to a mix to almost all Primal. Although Fromm is a respectable food from a nutritional standpoint, mine let me know that freeze dried would be their choice. lol


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a detox when going from kibbles to raw but it usually causes body odor and not a lot else. I only know because ferrets detox is just atrocious. I remember when mine did it...god it was bad.


----------



## Jqueen (Jun 3, 2015)

I just switch to Primal freeze dried lamb yesterday and notice all his too pinky skin is gone... still monitoring on his scratching though. 

It's not very bad scratching but I have anxiety over his fluffy nice fur. Kenji is probably also blowing his coat but I am praying he will remain as fluffy as he is now! 

The Chihuahua puppies in Singapore never look as fluffy as him as our weather is all year hot summer! Kenji is the only fluffy Chihuahua puppies I have came across so far. 

He doesn't have earmites or fleas as I took extra precautions using apple cider vinegar with water to clean his ears. Now spraying alittle on him too.

I read that there will be some detoxing while transiting from kibbles to freeze dried raw. Hence, i also hope he will not be allergy to Primal! It's supposed to be a good food for him. 

Is it ok to rotate his protein? After lamb, I wanna buy duck and turkey with sardine soon. I bought the 5.5oz each time so he finished a packet within 2weeks.

Kenji weighs only 1.5kg now but it's not enough to give him only 2nuggets a day! He is only 4 months old and he wants at least a nugget per meal. He eats 3x a day. I tried giving him half a nugget each meal n he nearly tear the house down whining in hunger! 

I do not know if I overfeed him but he seems happier with 1 nugget each meal. 

Thank you for all the sharing tips! I really appreciate.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I must respectfully disagree. The body odor is not caused by toxins from the previous food. This is a dangerous concept that could cause harm. Yes, it is probably caused by the transition, but not because there were toxins in the previous food.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Raw feeders told me that's what it was. I remember it was a nightmare. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Many raw feeders see a detox when the dog is first switched from kibble. For me, it has never happened, even with the three who were on dreadful, low quality kibbles, the switch has always been straightforward, and the dogs condition has improved almost immediately. Detox is considered normal though when going from processed to unprocessed food. I am not sure how true this will be for dried foods like primal, as they are still processed, although less so than kibble.

As for quantity, feed the dog in front of you, ignore the guidelines on the packet. Dogs vary hugely in how much food they need, so judge on his condition. It is normal for 4 month old puppies to eat a lot. I would feed to appetite four times a day as long as he is not looking/feeling too fat. You can cut down the amount when he stops growing, but for now I would feed him as much as he wants.


----------



## Jqueen (Jun 3, 2015)

I just found this in our Primal supplier Facebook so maybe it's really true our dogs will go through some form of detox. 

Kenji scratches once every hour during awake. Doesn't scratch during sleeping. No other symptoms. 

I am still trying to persist to continue feeding since Primal is probably one of the best freeze dried raw food we can find in Singapore. 

Do read the link and share. http://dogsdinner2.m.webs.com/site/...webs_85465967?url=http://dogsdinner2.webs.com

[


----------

